
Apple and the Future of Publishing – Part One - babyshake
http://www.cringely.com/2009/10/apple-and-the-future-of-publishing-%e2%80%93-part-one/
======
jsz0
Pretty easy model for Apple if they want to take that leap:

I imagine they would extent the App Store to include a category of
applications that are hybrid apps and subscriptions in one bundle. If you buy
the New York Times app you would ideally have a choice of free (limited
content?), daily, weekly, yearly. Prices scaling out as they already do with
traditional print subscriptions. Desktop & iPhone tie-is would be essential. I
should be able to read a few pages on my computer, a few more on my iPhone,
and the rest on the tablet. The content needs to automatically sync bookmarks,
unread items, starred items, etc.

